# Trolling Motors



## mcdanmancan (May 24, 2012)

Will a bow mounted trolling motor spook fish? Anyone using their trolling motor. What do you prefer? Any information for a newbie is appreciated.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I use mine....if you change the speed alot I think it does..


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Havn't had any problem with the trolling motor spooking fish.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Only Spooks'em if you hit them with the prop blades,=.

Top of the line Minkota. Riptide SF


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

X-Shark,I have a RipTide 55# 12v and a MotorGuide 55# 12V and I have to say the MotorGuide will blow the doors off of the Minn Kota,on the same boat.And It seems to run longer on the same battery's.The only draw backs are the really bright blue lights on top of the MotorGuide that shows speed/voltage,and the noise,the MotorGuide is near twice as loud as the Minn Kota.Both are variable speed,hand controlled,saltwater.Both were new when I got them.Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That is why I said Top of the line.....The lower cost units have lesser value parts in them ....Such as Metal Vs plastic brush holders. You can't see it from the outside of the unit.....But it's whats on the inside that counts.

I did put one of the Minkota Top 101lb thrust units on a boat. The one that has a Remote and GPS......The board went out in it under warranty. Kenny took care of the warranty work.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to ask,is there a difference in the motors between a GPS unit and a hand controlled one?I have these two.....
https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...utytkxQuL+m4djmcQ=&ddkey=https:OrderCalculate
I do not want a GPS or remote type,but if I have to buy those type to get a better motor I will,so long as I can swap them over to hand controlled.And here I was thinking I was getting the top of the line.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

My 15 yr old 12v Moto Guide was still workin fine when I decide I needed more power so I went with another Moto Guide 24v 74lb. I was in Foxxs the other day and he had a but load Minn Kota in for repairs msot were the Big Box versions and the bad thing is you can't get parts for alot of them. Drift call them and ask about what Bass Pro sells


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the 62in 80lb thrust on my boat.

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/products/trolling_motors/saltwater_bow_mount/riptide_sf.aspx


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I knew that would bring Bobby back out. 

ReRail 
I use mine all the time and don't know how or why I didn't have one from the very begining.
Just get bigger than you need and you want have to run it so hard and it will last longer.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Who is Foxxs?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry DF for a late reply I've been wide open all day.
Foxx Trolling Motor in Mobile 251-661 7033 
Ask for Vernon ( owner)


----------

